

Spike Lee "Seeking Kickstarter Handout" - drone
http://www.thesmokinggun.com/buster/spike-lee-kickstarter-campaign-574321

======
drone
Personally, I think its sad that stars who can easily get their projects
funded through the traditional channels are now sucking money away from
independent projects on kickstarter. Almost as if they're not satisfied with
taking only some of the pie, but they have to make sure they're making every
dollar that's out there.

It seems that they have seen the challenge provided by kickstarted
competition, and have decided to fight fire with fire.

~~~
jlgaddis
My initial reaction was similar to what you've stated. Then, I realized, it's
their own money and they can give it to whatever or whomever they wish.

In the last month and a half or so, I've given hundreds to the EFF and similar
organizations. Just as I'd be offended if someone tried to tell me how to
spend my money or whom I should give it to, I feel that shouldn't criticize
anyone else for how they choose to spend theirs.

~~~
drone
Oh, I have no issue with the people contributing. It's the stars, which I
expect we'll start seeing more and more of, who will more and more start
leveraging the independent channel for their fundraising, even though they
certainly would have far less trouble raising through traditional channels
(or, in the case of Lee, could finance that project directly without breaking
a sweat).

